

The Most Аwesome Depression Ever - gaika
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/people/magazine/17-01/pl_brown

======
jwesley
Florid satire filled with clichéd tech references. Not really funny or clever
at all.

------
thomasmallen
depression != "Great Depression"

I'm tired of explaining this. Yes, we're entering a depression. It's not this
nation's first, nor its second or third.

~~~
mattmcknight
Is there a consensus on how many we've had?

It seems more like we are about to enter another great inflation, as described
by RJ Samuelson, except shorter/sharper than the last one.

~~~
thomasmallen
I think 70s-80s was a small depression, but they can call it a recession if
they want. A recession is more like the dot-com bust + 9/11.

Off the top of my head:

* 1807 (Embargo! Political cartoon: [http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/74/Ograbme.j...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/74/Ograbme.jpg))

* 1837 (Specie speculation: Weird political cartoon: [http://memory.loc.gov/service/pnp/cph/3a10000/3a18000/3a1800...](http://memory.loc.gov/service/pnp/cph/3a10000/3a18000/3a18000/3a18005r.jpg))

* 1873 (Railroad collapse; government too tight with money. Weird political cartoon: <http://historymatters.gmu.edu/mpimages/mp105.jpg>)

* 1890 (Panic of 1890: Specie and railroad speculation)

* 1929 (Great Depression)

------
sabat
I don't know whether to agree with him (it's not a depression until there are
a whole lot of bread lines) or slap the smugness right off his face (he'll
feel a whole lot different when he can't afford food).

